# How to Shop On Ebay.co.uk (A detailed tutorial to be safe)



## montsa007 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sup guys,
All of us techies shop online. I am writing a detailed tutorial on how to be safe & get what you want for cheap prices.

Before i start, i am not posting anything theroitical but practical as i also shop online, so lets get started.

- Where to shop for?
I personally prefer ebay as there is full safety for both buyer and seller (provided you follow the guidelines)

- Which Ebay to Shop?
Well ebay.in if you like quick delivery and dont bother much about little fluctuation in prices & want quick delivery. But i shop on ebay.co.uk as i prefer to pay by paypal & not hard cash.

- Where will i get goods cheaper?
Comparing ebay usa/uk/in you can get goods cheapest on ebay.uk (am not being biased i've seen things myself, have you ever won a cellphone for 8$?)

-Why ebay uk and not usa?
In ebay usa the product to consumer ratio is too high, like 1 product has 100+ eyes, same is the condition with ebay.in (i dont need to say why). In ebay uk its like 1 product & 10-15 buyers (or even less)

-What about customs?
Its an important question for many people who are unaware, i know many of my friends tell me how to get an iphone from usa?
The customs mantra is simple. anything valued over 200$/approximately 120 pounds/Rs. 10000/- is liable to customs duty.

Lets take an example

You have imported a latest mobile phone which costs 25000 in indian market, and the condition of your imported mobile is brand new, so customs people have full authority to value it at indian prices and levy duty (am not sure how much)
Now if your mobile is a used one, the duty levied will be less and its value will be estimated lower by the customs people. (Again am not sure how much they levy)

- My order got lost?
Firstly calm down, your order must have been into customs office (i have faced a delay of 1 month for a used k510i without a box). So atleast wait a month (and yes please be paitent when importing from abroad, indian government service is too fast to mention)
Am talking of ebay uk here.

- always ask the seller if he is willing to ship to india
- always ask for royal mail international signed for service (provides tracking till the parcel gets on indian grounds, not after that)
- always and always opt for insurance (costs 2-4 pounds) but its worth it
- always instruct the seller to put a customs declaration slip (ask their local postmen to help them) and mark the parcel as a "gift' its very very important else you'll have lot of fun on the bad side
- please dont do the mistake of importing the latest mobiles, i know we cant resist the prices but there is 1 way out of this.
ask someone who is flying from that country to carry it for you so you dont have to pay on customs, else be prepared to get a cellphone for 20k while indian price is 12-13k (trust me customs people just have monopoly)

- How to pay for the items?
Please open a paypal account (with your real details only) add your credit card 7 pay using that.
In case you are wondering why your real details?
paypal limits accounts for suspicious activity, then you have to submit photo proof, address proof etc etc to get access back. so play safe.
also if you dont get your item in 45 days after payment you can open a claim about it & paypal does the needful.

have any more queries?
just let me know , i'll be more than happy to help


----------



## dreams (Jul 16, 2009)

gr8 practical tips..but y is this posted in QnA? Shouldnt this posted in the Tutorials section?


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 16, 2009)

I was unsure, but since i thought people will ask questions based on the topic i found it feasible to post it here .
Cheers


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 16, 2009)

Finally, the stumbling block is customs duty.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 17, 2009)

also i need more info on Customs Duty any referances to opt ?

I want to know if Gfx cards / Motherboards are liable of customs duty or not ?


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 17, 2009)

About used cards you shouldn't be liable to duties. As for new cards duties could be liable, but not sure to what extent. Why not call or inquire with a local customs agent?, as even i am looking to import card but scared lol


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jul 17, 2009)

For custom duties rates check this out *www.infodriveindia.com/Indian-Customs-Duty/

The site also has a duty calculator..


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 17, 2009)

How can you forget our cool government bribed noses


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 18, 2009)

montsa007 said:


> About used cards you shouldn't be liable to duties. As for new cards duties could be liable, but not sure to what extent. Why not call or inquire with a local customs agent?, as even i am looking to import card but scared lol



That's what I was _afraid_ of.


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 18, 2009)

Mate only these agents can guide you to heaven  and make your product delivery possible


----------



## dreams (Jul 18, 2009)

^^very true.


----------

